# Thank you for your service



## Cyberchp (Nov 9, 2012)

It may be a repeat but this brought tears to my eyes.  

If you ever wore a military uniform, in peace or war, you are part of history and we honor you.  

Thank you for your service!


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 9, 2012)

It's still a good one.  Thanks for posting this again.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 11, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> It's still a good one. Thanks for posting this again.


 
Concur! Nice seeing that clip.

RF 1


----------



## Jettie (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice vid, thank you. Went to the Cenotaph yesterday and service for Remembrance Day. Wow, veterans getting old, but they are sure tough buggers. I'm freezing and shivering; not a twitch from a one of them.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice! When I came home from Iraq, I was met by many family members and friends at the airport waving flags and holding signs. I noticed a Vietnam vet walking by us and mumbling about the reception he got when he came home. Already emotional, all I could think to do was give him and hug and tell him welcome home through my own tears.


----------



## pardus (Feb 12, 2013)

I often feel embarrassed about the adulation I/we receive, while Vietnam vets look on, or are the ones bestowing it to us, while knowing they were fucked so badly by the public when they returned. Especially after they experienced far more intense combat than most GWOT vets have.
The Korean war maybe listed as the forgotten war but the Vietnam war was far worse for the veterans, particularly once they got home.

Whenever I find out someone was a hippie in the 60's or 70's I have an unbridled HATE for them!


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 12, 2013)

All veterans of all wars who answered the call should be honored. I alway shake hands when I spot out a veteran. It is we who did when others would not.


----------



## Soldado (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice one video, I'd like that kind of gratefulness in my country.  And not to forget that not everyone that wears a uniform is a hero.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 18, 2013)

Soldado said:


> Nice one video, I'd like that kind of gratefulness in my country. And not to forget that not everyone that wears a uniform is a hero.


This is very true.  For all its faults, America has treated its recent veterans very well.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2013)

Soldado said:


> And not to forget that not everyone that wears a uniform is a hero.


 
No they are not.


----------

